# Katy bowfishing?



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Any place's around katy to bowfish?


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*check it out*

www.lonestarbowhunter.com is a good place for you to start.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hit the rice canals


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I know a few spots...........


----------



## MoJoewrkn (Jan 25, 2011)

*Did you find any?*

Did you find any places near Katy? I am new to the Katy area and am looking for some spots for myself. If you want some company, let me know!


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Let me know if u need any company also. I shoot the bayous by my house I also need one more teammate for tournaments. I got the airboat.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Depends on whether you got a boat or not. I wont be much help if you are on foot, but with a boat you have Conroe, Livingston, Anahuac, the bays, and any of the rivers in SE Texas. If you are shooting any state parks you need to check the regs on that park before you go because some are different.


----------



## MoJoewrkn (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I do have a small 12' v-hull boat. Can you take a boat on the colorado river?



bowfishrp said:


> Depends on whether you got a boat or not. I wont be much help if you are on foot, but with a boat you have Conroe, Livingston, Anahuac, the bays, and any of the rivers in SE Texas. If you are shooting any state parks you need to check the regs on that park before you go because some are different.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

MoJoewrkn said:


> Thanks, I do have a small 12' v-hull boat. Can you take a boat on the colorado river?


ramp past eagle lake on 80 going to Altair


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Be careful on the Colorado...there is a lot of water moving in that river and it is flowing fast. Of course it depends on where you are but lots of rapids and rocks too.


----------

